# Wine Enthusiast 18-Bottle Stackable Rack and used carboys



## Stefani (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday we ordered the two of the Wine Enthusiast 18-Bottle Stack-able Rack. From Kohl's. With a 30% discount we couldn't resist.

These will be a nice addition for when I get to bottle more of my homemade wine. I have a perfect place for this in my cool basement.







My Sister-in-Law's parents used to make wine. They had offered at a my nephew's graduation party to give me three of glass carboys. All they wanted for them was a bottle or two of wine so, they can appreciate what I have made. I picked them up tonight!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2011)

Fantastic. Bet you were excited. Time to get busy!


----------



## rob (Jul 17, 2011)

Stef, how much was that cool rack??


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish I has some family members that needed to get rid of some wine making equipment! Congrats!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

Stef congrats on the carboys. I bought a plastic stackable rack like that from Presque Isle. I only bought one and I use it to hold my bottles in place when I apply labels.


----------



## Stefani (Jul 17, 2011)

rob said:


> Stef, how much was that cool rack??



Kohl's Sku# 89167079

I got the racks from Kohls.com for $44.99 each, and used 30% off coupon got in the mail. It had free shipping because I ordered it from their Kosk in the store. 

The total for two of them after the discount was $67.48 with tax. 

Then on top of that I also received $10 in Kohl's cash that I printed out for the next purchase. 

Kohl's has some great discounts!!


----------



## jeepingchick (Jul 18, 2011)

NICE I love kohls!!!


----------



## robie (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice looking wine rack. Great score on the carboys!

I got some of my equipment from a couple who retired to a smaller place and decided they couldn't make wine anymore.


----------



## Stefani (Jul 21, 2011)

Stefani said:


>



I have been having trouble cleaning the film on the inside of these carboys. I've left B Bright solution in it for two days and and it still has a little film. Would it be OK if I continue to let the B Bright work on it to get it clean?

Or would Oxy Clean be any better?


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 22, 2011)

That rack looks very nice but it looks like a very simple task to make as many as you'd be able to use. Get a few 1 x 4 or 1 x 6 finished boards, mark a line down the middle, space out your center holes, drill with a saw bit, sand to a nice finish, notch the pieces to fit together and you can have enough shelves as you need. That just seems pretty expensive for something that easy to make. I don't believe they would cost more than about $4.00 each to make. I have noticed that prices for wine shelves are fairly steep. Maybe it's like most things; if it's a product for a special hobby/interest, they jack the prices way up on them. JMHO


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 22, 2011)

Stefani said:


> I have been having trouble cleaning the film on the inside of these carboys. I've left B Bright solution in it for two days and and it still has a little film. Would it be OK if I continue to let the B Bright work on it to get it clean?
> 
> Or would Oxy Clean be any better?



Use the oxyclean and a bottle brush and warm not hot soapy water. Let it soak if needbe.

It's probably lime or calcium build up from hard water. Some folks have resorted to uncooked rice in it to create a little friction to clean the surface.

Once it's all off be sure to always washout your carboys with warm soapy water, sanitize with pot. meta. and make sure it dries well.

Some store their carboys with some pot. meta. and a few drops of water in them with a solid bung.


----------



## Boyd (Jul 22, 2011)

I have used a light muriatic acid solution to get rid of film in used carboys and milk bottles I bought.

Fill the bottles with the solution and plug and set out in the sun for two or three days. Plastic and a rubber band works for a plug.

Be sure to work in a well vented area. Out side works best in summer. Pour the acid solution over some limestone to neutralize when done.


----------

